
Show HN: Generate your city in 3D from Open Street Map data - mkagenius
https://github.com/mkagenius/osm2maya
======
seren
If you want to manually enter the height of building in your neighborhood, the
Android App StreetComplete[0] allows you to do it rather painlessly. The
interface is rather intuitive, and it will prompt you only if the data is
missing in OSM.

[0]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.westnordost...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.westnordost.streetcomplete)

~~~
mkagenius
Real heights would be great. Currently I use random heights.

~~~
seren
Actually I believe there are 2 different data. The number of level of the
building, (from which you can extrapolate an height) and the actual height in
meter (which is much harder to estimate as a random mapper). Street Complete
prompt you for the former IIRC.

~~~
mkagenius
Ah yes, the levels, I can use that.

